# Looking For Hairless rats in NC



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I havent been on here very much since the loss of my hairless rats. I still have ratties but it isnt the same with out the hairless ones they were 3.5-4 yrs old i think and very well taken care of. 
I am looking to give a home to a couple of hairless rattties preferably male but female is okay too just as long as they are hairless. My heart rat was a hairless and i need another hairless...
If you have a hairless or two you need to rehome i would love to take them, if you arent close to NC maybe a rat train can be arranged?


----------

